# ماليزيا-كوالا لمبور-معدات طبية



## ابو ديانا (18 مارس 2009)

ياااااا اخوااااااان اي معلومة اقصد اي معلوووووووومة عن دراسة هندسة المعدات الطبية بماليزيا
يا جماعة اي معلومة
الاخوان الجدد
المهندسين حديثي التخرج
المهندسين القدماء


اول معلومة:
ما هو الاسم العلمي للتخصص(هندسة معدات طبية)؟!!!!!
تصدقون اني ما اعرف
والله ما اعرف؟:59:
عسى الله يزيدكم معرفة في معرفة
افتونا يااا جماعة
الجامعات القوية في هالمجال؟
مدة البكالوريا؟
هل البكالوريا تكفي؟
فرص العمل في السعودية او غيرها؟
اول راتب تقريبي؟
يقال انك يجب ان تكون صاحب جنسيات معينة لتعمل في هذا المجال.....صحيح؟!!
يقال لازم واسطة؟
يقال انك طول النهار ماسك مفك وكماشة.....صحيح؟



كل الشكر للي ناوي يكتب اي معلومة
حتى لو ما كتب

تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (18 مارس 2009)

مرحبا
اخي أقرأ هذا الموضوع
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9_%D8%B7%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A9_%D8%AD%D9%8A%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%A9


----------



## ابو ديانا (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك م.محمد
الله يعطيك العافية ويجعلها في موازين حسناتك


----------



## الطب الحياتي (20 أبريل 2009)

اخي السائل لا يوجد اي تحديد لاي جنسية للعمل بهذا الاختصاص حاله حال اختصاصات الهندسة الباقية فأنت مهندس اجهزة طبية اما التعريف العالمي له فهو Biomedical Engineer اما الجامعات المعترف بها عالميا والمشهورة بهذا الاختصاص في ماليزيا فهي UM and UTM .


----------



## محمد جبريل محمد (27 أبريل 2009)

ماهي ميزت درهسة الهندسة الطبية؟


----------



## abdullah albaka (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم , يا جماعة الخير انا دارس دبلوم هندسة معدات طبية و ارين ان اكمل البكالوريا في ماليزيا , في احد يعرف جامعة تعاديلي شهادة الدبلوم ؟؟؟ يا رييييييييييييييييييييييت تفيدووونيي


----------

